# Use of Threat of Deadly Force Warranted?



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Investigators Say OKC Metro Teacher Acted In Self-Defense When She Pulled Gun On Teen


A viral video shows a mom pulling a gun on a teen. News 9's Brittany Toolis has the story.




www.newson6.com





I don't know about this one. Because your son is getting his butt whipped you pull a firearm? Times sure have changed since back in my day. I could see if he was getting head kicked on the ground, but? Back in my day you either learned how to fight, take karate classes, or stayed in the house.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Wonder who was videotaping? 

I didn't look like much of a fight . More of a beat down. An attack.

Kid looked defenseless, trying to get away. 

Pure bullying by a group of Punks. 

Maybe the kid is autistic, he was afraid. 

She would have been in big trouble if she shot the gun. She Showed restraint watching her kid getting attacked.
She neutralized the situation and called the cops.

I would have run the kid over before getting out of the car, lol.
Looks good to me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Back in "the day", the parent would have jumped into the fray, and started jerking kids out of their shoes...and pretty much everyone of those other kid's parents would have laid into them, when they got home.

Our society has turned into a bunch of animals. No discipline.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since most state defense laws say to prevent death or serve bodily harm which blows to the back of the head or back of the neck can cause


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

I think now a days we need the actual facts and story not what the news chooses to share


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The tape doesn't offer enough information from which one can arrive at a definitive decision. So one would have to fall back on this. Severe bodily harm. What exactly constitutes severe bodily harm? Lacerations, contusions, broken bones, burns, temporary unconsciousness, disfigurement, puncture wounds to name a few. Any one of these, or the imminent threat of receiving such physical damage, is grounds for responding with deadly force.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

JamesCC said:


> I think now a days we need the actual facts and story not what the news chooses to share


Not gonna happen.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Yeah I know wishful thinking


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The threat of deadly force , big difference then actually using deadly physical force. 
The perpetrators ran off, deadly force wasn't necessary


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

According to the police report the attacker was told to back off but continued the attack. Kicks and punches can kill someone just as dead a gun or a knife. If she didn't feel she was able to physically engage the kid in the yellow shirt then sure, displaying the equalizer was appropriate. If he had charged her then using it would have been appropriate.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

pic said:


> The threat of deadly force , big difference then actually using deadly physical force.
> The perpetrators ran off, deadly force wasn't necessary


True good point.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

She did the right thing.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

JamesCC said:


> True good point.





BigHead said:


> She did the right thing.


yea she did!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> Investigators Say OKC Metro Teacher Acted In Self-Defense When She Pulled Gun On Teen
> 
> 
> A viral video shows a mom pulling a gun on a teen. News 9's Brittany Toolis has the story.
> ...


Mama BEAR did well. She made a PUNK leave the scene, and gained the respect of her son.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Of course she did the "right thing".

It might seem to some people like excessive force at first glance,,,
I mean a gun against fists is a big difference in force.

But what else should the Mom have done,,,
Wade into it with fists and maybe get herself hurt as well?

What would a cop have done in that situation,,,
He would have drawn his sidearm in no time at all.

A violent attack is an attack no matter with what,,,
One should never have to justify a more violent response.

Self defense should not have to be a "measured response",,,
It's that kind of wrong thinking that has allowed & fostered this behavior in the first place.

I'm 70 years old and I guarantee that if some young punk attacks me,,,
I'm not going to be thinking that maybe I should fist fight him,,,
instead of using my handgun to defend myself.

There will be people who say, "But he was only 18 years old",,,
When I was 18 years old I was in the military,,,
No one could say I wasn't dangerous.

In Viet Nam the average age of our soldiers was 19 years of age,,,
Can anyone honestly say that they weren't dangerous?

Mom handled the situation perfectly,,,
She used a deadly weapon in a reasonable/non-deadly manner.

She should be lauded by law enforcement and the local DA.

Aarond

.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Need my Mommy. 🤣 Just hope Rambo Mommy is there all the time to protect baby, probably the type that will live in Mommy's basement until he is 52. Lol If he ever joins the military perhaps he can take his mommy with him if he were ever to get into a fight


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> Mama BEAR did well. She made a PUNK leave the scene, and gained the respect of her son.


Mama bear game strong with this one


----------

